# Reidsville Bicycles Fall Swap Meet Show & Ride Sept. 8



## reidsvillebicycles (Aug 3, 2012)

Reidsville Bicycles will host it's 5th Annual Fall Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet, Show, & Ride on Saturday September 8th in Reidsville NC. Event web site is www.reidsvillebicycles.com where you can find all the info or call 336-349-3550.

Hope to see you!

Bill


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

reidsvillebicycles said:


> Reidsville Bicycles will host it's 5th Annual Fall Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet, Show, & Ride on Saturday September 8th in Reidsville NC. Event web site is www.reidsvillebicycles.com where you can find all the info or call 336-349-3550.
> 
> Hope to see you!
> 
> Bill




Bill is this still on?  Thanks


----------



## robertc (Sep 2, 2012)

It's still on his website and should be a great show. I'm planning on being there.
Robert


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Steve K (Sep 2, 2012)

*Reidesville show*

Looking forward to the show.
Bringing some new finds...Some to sell, some to show. (In the mix are some very nice old survivors). See Y'all on Saturday.
Steve K.
Greensboro, NC


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm considering coming up from Florida, hope to meet you guys up there!    LuisGT


----------



## robertc (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have anything new to brag about. I have aquired a couple of bikes this summer but only because they were free. I was hoping for a new "old" Schwinn to have at the show but the best I could do was a couple of girls bikes. Oh well, I'll see you folks tomorrow.

Robert


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Plans changed couldn't make it maybe next time!


----------

